

Successful women in Open Source: Interview w/ Drupal Core Maintainer Angie Byron - jennahoff
http://www.port25.ca/2010/12/08/dev-profile-angie-byron/

======
CitizenKane
I first met Angie doing work on Drupal during the Google Summer of Code.
Angie's energy is palpable in person and online. It's always been great to
work with her and she is one of the main reasons that I still do work with
Drupal today.

~~~
nowarninglabel
+1. I have enjoyed meeting webchick at the DrupalCamps and DrupalCon and
working with her in the issue queues. She's even on IRC most of the time and
will gladly engage in code discussions.

------
cyberswat
Drupal wouldn't be where it is today without webchick and it's community. She
deserves recognition for her hard work with Drupal 7 and it's nice to see this
community agrees.

